# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Թոքաբորբ

## Ուրվական

Նախանշանների, դրա դեմ պայքարի մեթոդների, դեղերի, վտանգավորության աստիճանի հասնելու ժամանակի, մի խոսքով էս ամեն ինչի մասին: Կխնդրեմ բժշկությունից տեղյակ մարդկանց ակտիվ լինել: Ինքներդ եք հասկանում, որ շատ ակտուալ հարց է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.12.2009), Ambrosine (05.12.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (05.12.2009), Yellow Raven (05.12.2009)

----------


## Kita

Որպես ստաժավոր թոքաբորբիստ :Jpit: 
Դե թեթևից բարդ, կարևորը խորխի գույնի վրա ուշադրություն դարձնել;
Հետո հազը մի տեսակ ավելի խորն է լինում, թոքերով էլի, թուլություն, հիմնականում 37 ջերմություն ստանդարտ:
Բուժվել անտիբյոտիկներ, խորխաբեր` ACC, ռեհանով թուրմ խմել, մեջքին յոդով, կարագով բաներ քսել:
Իսկ կարևորը երեխեք տաք հաքնվենք էլի :Sad:  
ԵՍ էս բոլորի իմ փորձից ասեցի, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ճիշտ սխալ :Dntknw:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.12.2009), Ahik (06.12.2009), Ambrosine (06.12.2009), Ուրվական (06.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախ, որպեսզի թոքաբորբի հետ գործ չունենանք, անհրաժեշտ է սուր շնչական վարակներն անհապաղ բուժել: Երկրորդ, *վիրուսային վարակների ժամանակ հակաբիոտիկները հակացուցված են*: Շատ հաճախ մարդիկ տեսնում են, թե թեթև քթերից հոսում է, կոկորդը ցավում է, միանգամից հուպ են տալիս հակաբիոտիկներին՝ վիրուսների համար պարարտ հող ստեղծելով, որ հասնեն թոքեր:

Կիտուլը ճիշտ նշեց, որ թոքաբորբի հազը խորքից է: Ավելացնեմ՝ աղմկոտ չէ: Բայց այ ջերմությունը... կարող է խիստ տարբեր լինել՝ սկսած 37-ից մինչև 40 և ավելի: Հետո հաճախ թոքաբորբի ժամանակ հերպեսն արթնանում է: Ընդհանրապես, էդ խորքային հազից ունենալու դեպքում անհապաղ պետք ա դիմել բժշկի, որովհետև բուժում նշանակելու համար նախ պատճառն ա պետք պարզել. վիրուսային, թե բակտերիալ: Կիտան բակտերիալի բուժումը սիրուն գրել ա, բայց կոնկրետ էս համաճարակային իրավիճակում վիրուսային ավելի տարածված է: 

Վերջում՝ հիշեք, որ կանխարգելելը շատ ավելի հեշտ է, քան բուժելը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.12.2009), Ambrosine (06.12.2009), Kita (06.12.2009), Magic-Mushroom (15.11.2010), Ուլուանա (06.12.2009), Ուրվական (06.12.2009)

----------


## Մինա

Թոքաբորբն ու թոքաղտը տարբեր հիվանդություններ են? Երեկ եմ բժշկի մոտ եղել: Մինչեվ հիմա ուշքի չեմ գալիս:պնեվմոնիա ասեց: Ճիշտ թարգմանությունը չգիտեմ: Անընդհատ հազում եմ(չոր հազով): Շատ հազալուց գլխիս վերեվի մասով մինչեվ ծործորակս ահավոր ցավեր ունեմ(ամեն հազալուց անմիջապես հետո): Տաքություն էլ ունեմ(ճիշտն ասած շատ լրջորեն չվերաբերվեցի,քանի որ վստահ էի ,որ պարզապես գրիպ եմ): Խուճպւհարհ եմ եղել: Իմ ցավը ինձ քիչ է, հիմա էլ տղայիս համար եմ անհանգստանում: Վարակիչ է? Տղաս ինձանից մի քանի օր շուտ էր սկսել հազալ: Եթե վիրուսային վարակի դեպքում հակաբիոտիկները հակացուցված են, ուրեմն ինձ մոտ բակտերիալ է(քանի-որ հակաբիոտիկ է նշանակել): Ասեց տաս օրից նորից րենգեն անեմ (հնարավոր սխալներիս համար ներեղություն եմ խնդրում): Երախտապարտ կլինեմ ցանկացած պատասխանի համար:

----------


## Մինա

Չգիտեմ կարիք կա նշելու(քերականությամբ զբաղվելու տրամադրություն չունեմ)? ԵՎ-ը փոքրատառով և-ի է վերածվում,իսկ վերջակետից հետո նախադասությունը մեծատառով է սկսվում:Խմբագրելուց հետո ,եթե ուզում եք,ջնջեք վերջին մեկնաբանությունս:Հարգանքներս...

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ կարիք կա նշելու(քերականությամբ զբաղվելու տրամադրություն չունեմ)? ԵՎ-ը փոքրատառով և-ի է վերածվում,իսկ վերջակետից հետո նախադասությունը մեծատառով է սկսվում:Խմբագրելուց հետո ,եթե ուզում եք,ջնջեք վերջին մեկնաբանությունս:Հարգանքներս...


Իսկ «թոքախտ» բառը գրվում է «խ» տառով, «Խուճպւհարհ» բառ չկա և այլն: Ի դեպ կետադրական նշաններից հետո պետք է բացատի (պռաբել) նշան դրվի: Տեքստը փոքրատառի փոխարկվել է ավտոմատ ծրագրով ու մենք ոչ մի պարտավորություն չունենք գրառումները սրբագրելու, դրա փոխարեն մասնակիցները պարտավորություն ունեն միայն մեծատառերով գրառում չանելու: Կարող էի պարզապես ջնջել գրառումը, բայց փոխարկեցի, որպեսզի Ձեր հարցը չկորի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց այս երկու գրառումները կջնջվեն, քանի որ թեմայից դուրս են:

----------


## Գեա

> Թոքաբորբն ու թոքաղտը տարբեր հիվանդություններ են? Երեկ եմ բժշկի մոտ եղել: Մինչեվ հիմա ուշքի չեմ գալիս:պնեվմոնիա ասեց: Ճիշտ թարգմանությունը չգիտեմ: Անընդհատ հազում եմ(չոր հազով): Շատ հազալուց գլխիս վերեվի մասով մինչեվ ծործորակս ահավոր ցավեր ունեմ(ամեն հազալուց անմիջապես հետո): Տաքություն էլ ունեմ(ճիշտն ասած շատ լրջորեն չվերաբերվեցի,քանի որ վստահ էի ,որ պարզապես գրիպ եմ): Խուճպւհարհ եմ եղել: Իմ ցավը ինձ քիչ է, հիմա էլ տղայիս համար եմ անհանգստանում: Վարակիչ է? Տղաս ինձանից մի քանի օր շուտ էր սկսել հազալ: Եթե վիրուսային վարակի դեպքում հակաբիոտիկները հակացուցված են, ուրեմն ինձ մոտ բակտերիալ է(քանի-որ հակաբիոտիկ է նշանակել): Ասեց տաս օրից նորից րենգեն անեմ (հնարավոր սխալներիս համար ներեղություն եմ խնդրում): Երախտապարտ կլինեմ ցանկացած պատասխանի համար:


Սիրելի Մինա եթե բժիշկն ասել է պնևմոնիա,ուրեմն դուք հիվանդացել եք թոքաբորբով:
Թոքաբորբը սուր վարակիչ հիվանդություն է. որի ժամանակ ախտահարվում է թոքային հյուսվածքը ամբողջությամբ այդ թվում նաև թոքային բշտիկները`ալվեոլները,որոնք լցվում են բորբոքային հեղուկով:Չնայած հիվանդությունը համարվում է վարակիչ( պատճառը վիրուսներն ու բակտերիաներն են),զարգացման համար կարևոր են մի շարք նպաստավոր պայմաններ`
ծխելը,ալկոհոլամոլությունը,որոշ խրոնիկ հիվանդություններ,կենցաղային անբարեմպաստ պայմանները,վերին և ստորին շնչական ուղիներում(քիթ,ըմպան,սինուսներ,բրոնխներ) պրոբլեմների առկայություն ,բոլոր այն վիճակները , որոնք թուլացնում են իմուն համակարգը :Sad: Սա նշանակում է ,որ հիվանդությունը,չնայած իր ինֆեկցիոն բնույթին , կարող է զարգանալ միայն այն դեպքում,երբ օրգանիզմի իմուն համակարգը ընկած է,այնպես որ պարտադիր չէ ,որ հիվանդի հետ շփվողների մոտ ևս զարգանա թոքաբորբ ):
Թոքաբորբի նշաններն են `հազը(սկզբում չոր ,հետո խորխոտ),,երբեմն ցավ կրծքավանդակում,հևոցը, ինտոքսիկացիայի նշանները`ընդհանուր թուլություն,քրտնքրտատրության բարձրացում հատկապես գիշերը,ախորժակի վատացումը, գլխացավերը , մկանային ,երբեմն էլ հոդացավերը:
Ինչքան հասկացել եմ արվել է ռենտգեն հետազորություն,ուրեմն դիագնոզը աներկբա է , քանի որ ռենտգենը համարվում է թոքաբորբի ախտորոշման ոսկե ստանդարտ:
Թոքաբորբի բուժման դեպքում անտիբիոտիկը պարտադիր է ,ցանկալի են խորխը ջրիկացնող և դուրս բերող դեղերը, երբեմն անհրաժեշտ է լինում բրոնխոլայնիչների օգտագործումը,ինչպես նաև սինպտոմատիկ բուժում ըստ անհաժեշտության:Հիվանդության ընթացքը մինչև լիարժեք լավացում կարող է տևել մոտ չորս շաբաթ,այնպես որ զինվեք համբերությամբ և կատարեք բժշկի բոլոր ցուցումները:
Եղեք առողջ

----------


## Մինա

Հարգելի Գեա անչափ շնորհակալ եմ նամակիս արձագանքելու համար:Ցանկանում եմ ձեզ ամենայն բարիք:

----------

